# Knife Talk



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

Some Panama Salts in the MD on the GT! Do men still carry a pocket knife these days? You always need a pocket knife, you never know when someone is going to offer you some biltong or cheesecake, be prepared!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/20)

Or to open vapemail....

Reactions: Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## AKS (4/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some Panama Salts in the MD on the GT! Do men still carry a pocket knife these days? You always need a pocket knife, you never know when someone is going to offer you some biltong or cheesecake, be prepared!
> View attachment 212614


Ja no we still do.

Reactions: Winner 12 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS (4/11/20)

Mainly for on-the-go manicures these days though.......

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

AKS said:


> Ja no we still do.
> View attachment 212617

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## CashKat88 (4/11/20)

AKS said:


> Ja no we still do.
> View attachment 212617


That's a huge pocket knife you got there mate, my EDC is my trusty small Kershaw.

Reactions: Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (4/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> That's a huge pocket knife you got there mate, my EDC is my trusty small Kershaw.
> View attachment 212619


Definitely,this more practical alternative is the actual edc.

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

AKS said:


> Definitely,this more practical alternative is the actual edc.
> View attachment 212620



One of the best decisions that Leatherman made was putting the blade so that you can open it from the outside without having to unfold the whole knife. Those Wingman's are excellent!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kiai (4/11/20)

I have a Leatherman but sadly it stays in my drawer. This is my mod with some of the knifes I made. I am more of a leather crafter and trying to be a mod crafter as well. It keeps me busy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/20)

Kiai said:


> I have a Leatherman but sadly it stays in my drawer. This is my mod with some of the knifes I made. I am more of a leather crafter and trying to be a mod crafter as well. It keeps me busy.
> View attachment 212633


Those knifes looks amazing , do you work with Damascus steel too ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Kiai (4/11/20)

We should change this thread to “pic of a mod in a woma


ARYANTO said:


> Those knifes looks amazing , do you work with Damascus steel too ?


No. I stay in an retirement estate so noise levels are at a minimum. I can’t go banging metals together. I buy metals then cut and shape. I must say demascus would look good on the control panel of a mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some Panama Salts in the MD on the GT! Do men still carry a pocket knife these days? You always need a pocket knife, you never know when someone is going to offer you some biltong or cheesecake, be prepared!
> View attachment 212614


Pocket knife is always with me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir (4/11/20)

Trying out the Druga 
Wicks well. Great flavour. Think the 510 tip gives it more of an edge. 
And a new door on the trusty old Therion

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 16


----------



## AKS (4/11/20)

D


Resistance said:


> View attachment 212673


Post of the month,still laughing!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/11/20)

AKS said:


> D
> Post of the month,still laughing!


I still need to make a sheath and fit my wooden handle, but for now she cuts like a hot knife through butter!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## AKS (4/11/20)

In


Resistance said:


> I still need to make a sheath and fit my wooden handle, but for now she cuts like a hot knife through butter!


In the right hands,that ís a multi-tool and a lethal weapon!

The most important tools grow at the end of your arms....at least that’s what my oupa used to tell me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (4/11/20)

AKS said:


> In
> 
> In the right hands,that ís a multi-tool and a lethal weapon!
> 
> The most important tools grow at the end of your arms....at least that’s what my oupa used to tell me.


Wise words he told ya!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/20)

Thread for Knife Talk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (26/12/20)

@Kiai nothing new?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/20)

This is on the way from Russia as we speak!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Kiai (28/12/20)

Resistance said:


> @Kiai nothing new?


Sadly no. I made those knifes with a file since I do not have proper equipment. 

I have been making lots of leather products for Christmas orders. The most interesting one is this bag I made for a Harley. I get bored quickly so I try to make new things. Still struggling to get a perfect build for the stab wood mod as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (28/12/20)

Kiai said:


> Sadly no. I made those knifes with a file since I do not have proper equipment.
> 
> I have been making lots of leather products for Christmas orders. The most interesting one is this bag I made for a Harley. I get bored quickly so I try to make new things. Still struggling to get a perfect build for the stab wood mod as well.
> 
> View attachment 217833


That looks authentic. You got mad skills brother.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/21)

My knife all the way from Russia to South Africa has arrived! Made by 
Anton Pinogorov!






.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> My knife all the way from Russia to South Africa has arrived! Made by
> Anton Pinogorov!
> View attachment 221040
> View attachment 221041
> ...


Very impressive Rob , beautiful craftsmanship .

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/21)

Thats a nice sleeve for the knife to Putin

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Chickenstrip (10/2/21)

Nothing fancy. More of a firearm fan but I must say steak tastes better with a well sharpened blade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/21)

Went to the Durban Knife show in Umhlanga with @BigGuy today and I must say it was a little disappointing. But I did manage to get two beauties. One with a Warthog tusk handle and the other with Elephant Ivory handle! I was very surprised to find real ivory but as I learnt there is some legal trade in ivory in SA and this handle came from a batch of ivory from Kruger National Park!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Went to the Durban Knife show in Umhlanga with @BigGuy today and I must say it was a little disappointing. But I did manage to get two beauties. One with a Warthog tusk handle and the other with Elephant Ivory handle! I was very surprised to find real ivory but as I learnt there is some legal trade in ivory in SA and this handle came from a batch of ivory from Kruger National Park!
> 
> View attachment 226685
> View attachment 226686
> View attachment 226687


Very nice. But personally i wont buy any product with elephant tusks, legal or not

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (3/4/21)

If it's legal I would buy it. They do need to cull elephant's in the park to keep population optimal, so the funds go to conservation and anti poaching initiatives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/21)

A special gift from a special mate! My first Peter Kupferman Biltong Knife!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/21)

My second Peter Kupferman knife... Ivory handle and ready to carve the Sunday roast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Morix (28/11/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 212673


To be fair this one would hurt the most. Lmimp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morix (28/11/21)

oh, oh, OH OKAY WE MEASURING DICKS
Loading....authentic Katana 
Will post mine later today..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Morix (28/11/21)

Loading completed... Access granted.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (28/11/21)

Morix said:


> Loading completed... Access granted.
> View attachment 244931


I see your a throwing man.


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/21)

My latest EDC addition. Italian made from Bohler M390. With a carbon fibre and titanium handle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/22)

Durban Knife SHow 2022!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/22)

I scored two knives with ivory handles! And a Strop to sharpen them with!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/22)

Smith and Wesson Knife

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stargazer (27/5/22)

Little Kizer

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Doug1170 (29/5/22)

Just a litle fixed blade I made from an old file- It stays razor sharp for months - its bit beat up now its my daily carry and used a lot .
oh and the troll isnt leaking for once with a bit of plumbers tape - holding thumbs

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (31/5/22)

yup, still my daily carry. This one got a heftier handle for when I need to dent something

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/22)

Got a knife sharpener for Father's Day. Time to test it out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Doug1170 (20/6/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Got a knife sharpener for Father's Day. Time to test it out!
> View attachment 257897


I had one of those it didnt work to well - the lanski is way better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/22)

A white Honey Badger joins the family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

